

Raspberry Pi $25 PC goes into alpha production - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-25-pc-goes-into-alpha-production-20110728/

======
Ronkdar
I will buy three of these as soon as they go on sale.

I foresee this having a huge impact on hobbyists and robotics

